# I need help with my baby budgie



## BSPE

The budgies mother isn't taking care of her children yesterday 2 out of 3 baby budgies died 
And the mother isn't feeding the last baby budgie and I want to know what I can do to get the mother to feed it 
Even if I have to feed it but I don't know how to take care of a baby budgie


----------



## FaeryBee

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*

*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*Why did you allow your birds to breed when you don't know or understand how to care for them or the chicks properly?*
*Do you have an Avian Vet?
Do you know how old the parents of the chick are?
What diet did you have them on?
Do you know if the parents are related?*
*Do you have a proper wooden nest box with a concave bottom?

From what you've written, it is unlikely the last chick will survive. 
The adult budgies should NEVER be bred again in the future.
Why is the father not feeding the chick?*
*Do you have the father in with the mother and the chick at this time?*

*How old is the youngest chick? 
Handfeeding a tiny chick that is only a couple of days old is not something you are ready or able to do. 
You can easily kill the chick if you get the formula into it's lungs.
Do you know a reputable breeder that can teach you the proper way to handfeed?

If the chick is older and can be fed the formula with a bent spoon you have a better chance with it.

Hand Feeding Guide*


----------



## BSPE

FaeryBee said:


> *The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
> 
> *A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
> *Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
> *Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
> *Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
> 
> *Why did you allow your birds to breed when you don't know or understand how to care for them or the chicks properly?*
> *Do you have an Avian Vet?
> Do you know how old the parents of the chick are?
> What diet did you have them on?
> Do you know if the parents are related?*
> *Do you have a proper wooden nest box with a concave bottom?
> 
> From what you've written, it is unlikely the last chick will survive.
> The adult budgies should NEVER be bred again in the future.
> Why is the father not feeding the chick?*
> *Do you have the father in with the mother and the chick at this time?*
> 
> *How old is the youngest chick?
> Handfeeding a tiny chick that is only a couple of days old is not something you are ready or able to do.
> You can easily kill the chick if you get the formula into it's lungs.
> Do you know a reputable breeder that can teach you the proper way to handfeed?
> 
> If the chick is older and can be fed the formula with a bent spoon you have a better chance with it.
> 
> Hand Feeding Guide*


Well when we bought the budgies the old owner told us they were 2 males so we bought them we didn't know there was a female

And yes we do have an avian vet nearby

Well I was told that they are both 1 year old when I bought them and they should be 1 year and 8 months old now

Their diet is a balanced seed mix

I don't know if the adults are related 

Yes I do have a wooden box with a concave bottom

The father rarely goes in to feed the children but the mother was always in the box with them

Yes the mother and the father are with the chick

The chick is 20 days old at the moment

Well I have been hand feeding it for the last 2 days I've watched a lot of videos on YouTube and bought baby formula and I have asked people who have hand fed baby budgies

The budgie is still alive and well I feed it every 3-4 hours


----------



## Cody

Hand feeding a baby bird is a delicate process and much can go wrong, the best thing you can do is consult with your vet and have them give you in person guidance or if there is an experienced breeder that can help you that would be good. The formula cannot be too hot or you will burn the crop and possibly puncture it and you must be careful that the formula does not go into the choanal slit in the roof of the mouth or the bird could aspirate.


----------



## FaeryBee

*If the mother is no longer feeding the baby, then you should remove her to a different cage so she and the adult male to not breed again.*
*This is important -- especially since you do not know if the two are related.*

*The budgies need to have more than just a quality seed mix. Please look at the information in the links below:*
*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*
*
Was the information in the Hand Feeding and Weaning Guide I provided previously helpful for your questions?
Is the baby eating well from a bent spoon when you are feeding it?
Is the father helping feed the baby at all?
How old are you and your brother?*


----------



## StarlingWings

Hello and welcome to the forums! 

FaeryBee and Cody have given great advice and I agree completely. Please be sure to read through the links above. 

If you have questions after reading through all the links provided, please be sure to ask as we’d love to help. 

Please keep us posted! 

Cheers! 👋


----------



## BSPE

Cody said:


> Hand feeding a baby bird is a delicate process and much can go wrong, the best thing you can do is consult with your vet and have them give you in person guidance or if there is an experienced breeder that can help you that would be good. The formula cannot be too hot or you will burn the crop and possibly puncture it and you must be careful that the formula does not go into the choanal slit in the roof of the mouth or the bird could aspirate.


Thanks for the help.


----------



## BSPE

FaeryBee said:


> *If the mother is no longer feeding the baby, then you should remove her to a different cage so she and the adult male to not breed again.*
> *This is important -- especially since you do not know if the two are related.*
> 
> *The budgies need to have more than just a quality seed mix. Please look at the information in the links below:*
> *A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
> *Quality Seed Mix*
> *CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
> *Safe Foods for Budgies*
> *The Truth about GRIT*
> 
> *Was the information in the Hand Feeding and Weaning Guide I provided previously helpful for your questions?
> Is the baby eating well from a bent spoon when you are feeding it?
> Is the father helping feed the baby at all?
> How old are you and your brother?*


Yes the information on the Hand feeding and weaning Guide was helped and answered my questions

Yes the baby is eating from the spoon

No, the father isn't doing anything to help the baby

I'm 18 Years old 
And my Brother is 16 Years old

And I have 2 quick questions when can the baby start eating seeds?
And when do I need to stop hand feeding it?


----------



## FaeryBee

*Start by offering the baby seeds and vegetables in a dish and see if it will try any of them. 

If the father is not feeding the baby at all, just make sure he does not get at all aggressive toward the baby. 

Would you please post pictures of the chick, the cage and nest box?

Be sure to keep the cage and nest box clean. 

Have you checked the chick for splayed legs?*


----------



## BSPE

FaeryBee said:


> *Start by offering the baby seeds and vegetables in a dish and see if it will try any of them.
> 
> If the father is not feeding the baby at all, just make sure he does not get at all aggressive toward the baby.
> 
> Would you please post pictures of the chick, the cage and nest box?
> 
> Be sure to keep the cage and nest box clean.
> 
> Have you checked the chick for splayed legs?*


I am unable to take a picture since my phone camera is broken

But the baby does not have splayed legs


----------



## BSPE

I wanted to ask when do budgies start walking?
+ I think this budgie is 21-23 days old I think I messed up in the age


----------



## FaeryBee

*The budgies should be able to perch (stand) and walk by around 17 days old.*


----------



## BSPE

FaeryBee said:


> *The budgies should be able to perch (stand) and walk by around 17 days old.*


Mine can stand but cannot walk he uses his head to walk


----------



## FaeryBee

*I don’t understand. Would you please post a photo or video?*


----------



## BSPE

FaeryBee said:


> *I don’t understand. Would you please post a photo or video?*


Hey good news he is walking now 
Sorry for the late reply but I can send you a photo of him if you want


----------



## BSPE

this is a photo of him


----------



## FaeryBee

*Adorably precious!! I’m glad he’s walking and doing well now 💜💜*


----------



## BSPE

FaeryBee said:


> *Adorably precious!! I’m glad he’s walking and doing well now 💜💜*


Hey, I wanted to ask is it possible that a bird can have 1 splayed leg?

+ I wanted to ask
Can 2 white budgies get another color budgie?
Like 2 white Budgies mate and get a blue kid?


----------



## FaeryBee

*Yes, it’s possible for a budgie to have one splayed leg. If your budgie’s leg is splayed, it needs to be treated now. 









Splayed Legs in Budgie Chicks


Splayed Legs in Chicks Prevention of splayed legs begins with a healthy conditioning diet for the parents to include pellets, a high quality seed mix, fresh vegetables, and egg food. Additionally, the budgies must have adequate cuttlebone, mineral blocks and calcium supplements to ensure the...




www.talkbudgies.com




*


----------



## StarlingWings

As Deborah said, one splayed leg is possible. Additionally, two white budgies can have blue chicks; in fact, white budgies are just blue budgies with a mutation that takes the blue color away.


----------



## BSPE

StarlingWings said:


> As Deborah said, one splayed leg is possible. Additionally, two white budgies can have blue chicks; in fact, white budgies are just blue budgies with a mutation that takes the blue color away.


Oh no i think my budgie has a splayed leg since he has been walking funny


----------



## FaeryBee

Splayed Legs in Budgie Chicks


Splayed Legs in Chicks Prevention of splayed legs begins with a healthy conditioning diet for the parents to include pellets, a high quality seed mix, fresh vegetables, and egg food. Additionally, the budgies must have adequate cuttlebone, mineral blocks and calcium supplements to ensure the...




www.talkbudgies.com


----------



## BSPE

FaeryBee said:


> Splayed Legs in Budgie Chicks
> 
> 
> Splayed Legs in Chicks Prevention of splayed legs begins with a healthy conditioning diet for the parents to include pellets, a high quality seed mix, fresh vegetables, and egg food. Additionally, the budgies must have adequate cuttlebone, mineral blocks and calcium supplements to ensure the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.talkbudgies.com


I have done what the thread said 
I'll keep you posted about the baby
+ I decided to call him (Light)
That was my old cat's name


----------



## FaeryBee

*Please post a picture of the baby with the splint on his legs*


----------



## BSPE

FaeryBee said:


> *Please post a picture of the baby with the splint on his legs*


Super sorry for the late reply
But he was able to remove the Thingy for his splayed leg
I'll buy a sponge today when the shops open


----------



## BSPE

I just saw the mother and father mate
Is that bad?
+ I stopped them from mating I made a loud sound and they stopped


----------



## FaeryBee

*Yes, that is BAD. 
You need to separate the mother and father into different cages.
You do not want them to double clutch! Separate them and make sure there is nothing in the cage with the female that can be used as a nesting site.
Limit her daylight hours to no more than 8 hours per day.*


----------



## BSPE

FaeryBee said:


> *Yes, that is BAD.
> You need to separate the mother and father into different cages.
> You do not want them to double clutch! Separate them and make sure there is nothing in the cage with the female that can be used as a nesting site.
> Limit her daylight hours to no more than 8 hours per day.*


what about room light?
from the light bulbs?


----------



## FaeryBee

*The cage should be covered top, three sides and 1/3 of the way down the front with only a night light on in the room*


----------



## BSPE

FaeryBee said:


> *The cage should be covered top, three sides and 1/3 of the way down the front with only a night light on in the room*


Okay thanks


----------



## BSPE

My budgie's back isn't growing feathers as fast as his other parts is that normal?


----------



## FaeryBee

*Every chick feathers up differently. Would you please post a picture of the baby?*


----------



## BSPE

FaeryBee said:


> *Every chick feathers up differently. Would you please post a picture of the baby?*


Well he is sleeping should I wake him?


----------



## FaeryBee

*No, there is no rush. Just take and post a picture sometime when he’s awake! *


----------



## BSPE

FaeryBee said:


> *No, there is no rush. Just take and post a picture sometime when he’s awake! *


Well I'm going to sleep now and he is still sleeping so I'll just show you a picture I took of him today in the morning


----------



## FaeryBee

*I need to see a picture of his back with the area that is not feathering up. Wait until he is awake.*


----------



## BSPE

FaeryBee said:


> *I need to see a picture of his back with the area that is not feathering up. Wait until he is awake.*


I can't take a picture his wings are in the way
And when I try to move them he bites me



BSPE said:


> Oh no i think my budgie has a splayed leg since he has been walking funny


By the way about this it was because he was walking on glass


----------



## FaeryBee

*Without a picture of the area you are concerned about with regard to feathers, I can only tell you you'll have to wait to see if it feathers up.

Are you absolutely certain the budgie does not have splayed legs?*

*Have you separated the mother and father so they do not breed again?*


----------



## BSPE

FaeryBee said:


> *Without a picture of the area you are concerned about with regard to feathers, I can only tell you you'll have to wait to see if it feathers up.
> 
> Are you absolutely certain the budgie does not have splayed legs?
> 
> Have you separated the mother and father so they do not breed again?*


Yes I am sure he doesn't have splayed legs I have placed on a none slippery surface so he doesn't always slip 

Yes I have separated the mother and father
And when can I put them back together?


----------



## FaeryBee

*Refresh my memory please. 
How many other budgies do you have?
How large is the cage you are/were housing them in?
How large are the separate cages the male and female are currently in?

Do not consider putting the male and female back in the same cage at this point in time.
Make sure you are limiting the female's daylight hours to ensure she comes out of condition.*


----------



## BSPE

FaeryBee said:


> *Refresh my memory please.
> How many other budgies do you have?
> How large is the cage you are/were housing them in?
> How large are the separate cages the male and female are currently in?
> 
> Do not consider putting the male and female back in the same cage at this point in time.
> Make sure you are limiting the female's daylight hours to ensure she comes out of condition.*


I have 2 other budgies Male and Female
Male is in 30 cm by 30 cm cage
Female is in 45 cm by 45 cm cage


----------



## srirachaseahawk

BSPE said:


> I have 2 other budgies Male and Female
> Male is in 30 cm by 30 cm cage
> Female is in 45 cm by 45 cm cage


Centimeters or inches?


----------



## Cody

30 cm is about 12 inches, too small for any budgie and and 45 cm is about 18 inches, both quite small.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Those cages are MUCH too small for any bird to be kept in.
The very minimum you should have for one budgie would be 76 cm Long by 46 cm wide by 46 cm high.*


----------



## BSPE

FaeryBee said:


> *Those cages are MUCH too small for any bird to be kept in.
> The very minimum you should have for one budgie would be 76 cm Long by 46 cm wide by 46 cm high.*


Oh no I should buy a new cage soon

Do you think the baby should start eating seeds by now?


----------



## FaeryBee

*You need to have three cages at least 76 cm long x 46 cm wide x 46 cm high. Ensure the bar spacing is no more than 1.27 cm on every cage.
By having three, you can ensure each one of the budgies has an adequately sized cage for its health and well-being.
You should be offering the baby sprays of millet, pellets, a quality seed mix and vegetables at this time.
However, you must keep feeding it the formula until it decides it no longer wants to eat it.*


----------



## BSPE

FaeryBee said:


> *You need to have three cages at least 76 cm long x 46 cm wide x 46 cm high. Ensure the bar spacing is no more than 1.27 cm on every cage.
> By having three, you can ensure each one of the budgies has an adequately sized cage for its health and well-being.
> You should be offering the baby sprays of millet, pellets, a quality seed mix and vegetables at this time.
> However, you must keep feeding it the formula until it decides it no longer wants to eat it.*


Okay I'll try to feed it seeds first


----------



## FaeryBee

*Abundance Weaning:* With this method you do not remove a feeding from their schedule unless they are feeding themselves and they decide they do not want a feeding. *The idea behind this method is to offer the chicks as much of a variety of food as possible, encouraging the chicks to try new things by keeping an abundance of food within beaks reach at all times.

A full and content baby is one that will want to explore and try new things, and this is what you need for the baby to wean and what abundance weaning is all about. *


----------



## srirachaseahawk

FaeryBee said:


> *Abundance Weaning:* With this method you do not remove a feeding from their schedule unless they are feeding themselves and they decide they do not want a feeding. *The idea behind this method is to offer the chicks as much of a variety of food as possible, encouraging the chicks to try new things by keeping an abundance of food within beaks reach at all times.
> 
> A full and content baby is one that will want to explore and try new things, and this is what you need for the baby to wean and what abundance weaning is all about. *



This.
The bird decides when it's done with hand-feeding, not the owner.


----------



## BSPE

Quick update
I have been feeding him seeds even tho it takes a while for him to eat one
Here is a picture he slept on my hand


----------



## BSPE

Oh yeah forgot to ask the seeds are a bit to hard for the baby is there a way I can make it weaker?


----------



## Cody

If you have just seeds you can soak them overnight and they will soften a bit, make sure to rinse well. You should not do this if there are pellets in the mix because the pellets will dissolve and make the water icky.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Starting with spray millet as the seeds for a baby budgie will help it learn to crack the seeds.*


----------



## BSPE

FaeryBee said:


> *I need to see a picture of his back with the area that is not feathering up. Wait until he is awake.*


Oh forgot to update you on the feathers
They grew normal now he looks like his mother


----------



## BSPE

My bird has a problem one of his legs are yellow and skinny not like the other one
+ I think he can't move his claws on that leg
what should I do?



BSPE said:


> My bird has a problem one of his legs are yellow and skinny not like the other one
> + I think he can't move his claws on that leg
> what should I do?


Should I take him to the vet?
They close in 1 hour and 20 minutes
or at least the one with the best reviews the rest have terrifying stories


----------



## Cody

Yes I would have the vet look at it, did it become this way suddenly?


----------



## BSPE

Cody said:


> Yes I would have the vet look at it, did it become this way suddenly?


Well I saw him walking weirdly yesterday but I thought nothing of it
But today I flipped him over and it looked like what I described


----------



## FaeryBee

*Please be sure to update us after your Avian Vet appointment. Good luck! *


----------



## BSPE

I have some very bad news about Light
He had died after the vet visit
He had a problem with his kidney and that's the reason his feet were yellow

Thanks for all the help you guys have given me


----------



## srirachaseahawk

Sorry for you loss


----------



## StarlingWings

I'm sorry for the loss of your baby budgie. I'll go ahead and close this thread. If you'd like to leave a memorial for little Light, you can do so in the 'In Memory' section of the forums. 

Rest in peace, little one.


----------



## FaeryBee

*I'm very sorry for your loss of Baby Light.

Fly high and soar freely sweet Light; rest peacefully now wee one.*


----------

